# Spinning from the fold



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Of course, I am watching YouTube videos and saw a few about spinning from the fold. They show how to but don't really say why you would over drafting from the end so I am asking our group here. Is there a benefit spinning from the fold or any specific reason you would? It seems like you are spinning opposite than spinning from the direction of the staple. If you are spinning a very soft roving, like alpaca, would spinning from the fold be sturdier as far as the roving not pulling apart as easy? Thanks.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Try spinning something that has a 6- to 12-inch staple!

It doesn't happen well, and it's a mess.

But if you spin from the fold, it's easy.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

different fibers, different weavers, different techniques....you would do it when the method you're trying isn't working well.... no problem, just do what works...


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Another spin too to try, thanks!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

When I was first learning to spin, I could not get forward drafting. My teacher gave taught me the over the fold method and I really could spin well using it. Now that I have a lot more experience, I only use over the fold with certain fibers and I've really learned the forwarding drafting methods. For some reason, over the fold just clicked with me better in the beginning.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

How about that, I've always spun that way and just thought it was long draft.


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

For spinning a woolen yarn, I believe.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I spin from the fold when there are many colours in the fibre. Spinning from the fold helps maintain the colours. If I just spin it the regular way the colours blend into each other

Here is a good example


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> I spin from the fold when there are many colours in the fibre. Spinning from the fold helps maintain the colours. If I just spin it the regular way the colours blend into each other
> 
> Here is a good example
> 
> ...


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks desiree, the video really shows how to bring individual colors out, guess what my next spinning project is!!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Welcome ladies, it was released yesterday


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

That was an excellent video. Thanks for sharing.


----------

